# New shipment of marine fish ready for sale Saturday Jan., 4/20 at 10am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*New shipment of marine fish ready for sale Saturday Jan., 4/20 at 10am

List below.

COMMON NAME*

*Fox Face (M)
Anthias Purple Square (Male)
Angel Emperor (Juv) (M/L)
Tang Powder Brown 
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)
Puffer Dogface 
Angel Emperor (baby)
Eel Blue Ribbon
Angel Coral Beauty 
Angel Bellus (Female) 
Anthias Green (Huchtii) 
Clown Tomato Red 
Puffer Narrow Lined 
Trigger Bursa 
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (S)
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)
Wrasse Thalassoma Yellow(Female)
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Blenny Mandarin Green) (S)
Cardinal Spotted
Chromis Blue-Green
Dottyback Strawberry
Batfish Orbic (S)
Angel Emperor (Juv) (M/L)
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (M/L)
Anemone Long Tentacle 
Starfish Choc Chip
Stripe Whelk Snail
Anemone Bubble Rose
Blenny Hasselt's 
Shrimp Tiger Pistol
Shrimp Marble Pistol
Crab Sallylightfoot Running
Anemone White Sebae
Anemone Red Mat
Anemone Purple Long Tent
Anemone Bubble Asst.
Shrimp Randal Pistol 
Puffer Long-Spine Porcu. (S)
Butterfly Copperband (S)
Anthias Green (Huchtii) 
Goby Diamond Orange Spot
Goby Golden Head sleeper
Anthias Silver-streak
Goby Bullet-head 
Tang Pacific Sailfin (S) 
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)
Goby Sun-tail 
Goby Wheeler's Prawn
Goby Blk Banded Antenna
Goby Tangaroa Antenna
Cardinal Assorted Stripe 
Goby Citron Yellow
Goby Green Citron
Goby Yellow Watchman
Goby Purple Fire (M/L)
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) 
Lionfish Black Volitan 
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)
Fox Face (M)
Eel Snowflakes 
Trigger Clown (S)
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male)
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)
Tang Yellow Shoulder (L)
Grouper Miniatus (S/M)
Clown Tomato Red 
Clown Maroon (M)
Eel Garden Colored
File Orange Spotted
Trigger Bursa *


----------

